# Where do you drip?



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm becoming a big fan of fans in the workplace. I'm thinking there is always a 9lace to set a fan to get air moving.

Looking back on some of the times I've baked in the sun, a fan would have worked wonders.

Maybe we were just tougher back then. All these sissy tools young guys have now...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I work with a fan blowing all day long. keeps me from getting grumpy lol. 

also no cotton shirts, they're all sweat wicking/sports shirts. Sure, they'll show a little bit of sweat but dry out much more quickly. 

If I'm wearing bags in the heat then there is no getting away from being drenched from shorts to shirt, but that's Texas for ya.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Robie said:


> Haven't used a deodorant or antiperspirant for 25 years.
> No complaints from anyone.


don't you work alone Rob :whistling


----------

